# Pofára osztályoz



## Gy-Psy Dancer

Sziasztok!

Az lenne a kérdésem, hogy a "pofára osztályozni" kifejezésnek mi lenne az angol fordítása.
Ha több verzió is van, egy poén kedvéért jó lenne, ha a pofa/arc kifejezés szerepelne benne.

Köszi
Fren


----------



## Zsanna

Szia és üdv a fórumon! _

Favouritism_, _prejudice_, _bias_..., de olyat nem találtam, amiben a pofa/arc is benne lenne. Az egyetlen testrészt tartalmazó kifejezés a _jaundiced eye_ lenne, de nem tudom, mennyire lenne használható.
Van még az _idée fixe_ (a _prejudgement_ szinonimájaként), amit a francia Asterixben nagyon jól használtak a kutyusra (aki ismeri a kutyákat, tudja, milyen találó lehet időnként), de ezt már nem lehet még egyszer felhasználni valószínűleg - legalábbis "igazi" fordításban.


----------



## Fredsky

Ha "pofara osztalyoz" azt jelenti, hogy kinezesre osztalyoz, akkor "the teacher grades by looks" lenne a forditas. De ha ez valami slang ami mast jelent akkor nem tudom.


----------



## Zsanna

Az én időmben ez azt jelentette, hogy a tanár aszerint osztályoz, mennyire szimpatikus neki a kölyök. De ezt nem a pillanatnyi hangulata (vagy a diák tényleges kinézete) dönti el elsősorban, hanem az, hogy milyen a tapasztalata az illetővel. Annak ellenére, hogy sok a szubjektív elem benne (és emiatt sok az előítélet is), én annak idején úgy tapasztaltam, hogy ezt általában inkább olyanok mondták, akik gyenge/rossz tanulók voltak, és egy véletlen jobb feleletük nem hozta meg azt a jegyet, ami szerintük járt volna nekik. Lehet a "skatulyázás" szinonimája.
Ezen kifejezések használata az általános iskolában volt jellemző, később már kevésbé (már ha színvonalas iskolába jár a továbbiakban).


----------



## Fredsky

Grades subjectively. "Jaundiced eye" means "skeptical, negative attitude, disillusioned".


----------



## Zsanna

Tudom, hogy a jaundiced eye nem az _osztályozásra_ vonatkozik igazából, csak azért említettem meg, mert az eredeti posztban kért pofa/arc tudomásom szerint nem működi az angolban, viszont fordításnál lehet, hogy a szem (mint a testnek része) talán használható, és egyúttal kifejezi a tanár negatív hozzáállását a nebulóhoz.
Tekintve azonban, hogy Gy-Psy Dancer nem jelzett nekünk vissza semmit, nem tudhatjuk, hogy igazából mire volt szüksége és megtalálta-e a megoldást.


----------

